# Work Shop Updates (New Pics.)



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I spent the last few days cleaning the workshop after a bunch of projects. I am in the process of building my workshop. Next up is some doors, trim and setting up my dust collection. Let me know what you all think.

B.


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

I have been thinking about doing a blog on the workshop build, My focus is to make a super efficient shop in the limited space. I have been working on the shop for about 4 months. I spent about 2 years brainstorming how it would be laid out and mostly procrastinating! LOL. Well now I am in it deep. I am always open to ideas.


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

Great shop. I gave up on the RAS a long time ago but if I had that one it would be in my shop for sure (very cool). Tell us about it, and the Darth Vader bandsaw.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Green walls and a green RAS! Same combo I have, but not nearly as well placed and clean as your setup. Very nice, I like the RAS cabinet particularly. Good Ideas that I'd love to copy when I work on my RAS wall…


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

Darth Vadar bandsaw is actually a Porter Cable 14inch it works decent for me. The RAS is a 1950s Dewalt I found on CLs. it was in a basement shop and had not been used in years, I rebuilt it last year, it runs very smooth. I built it so it would slide out of the way and I could use that as another work bench.


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

The RAS cabinet is going to get some doors, shelves and will have a downdraft on the end of it for sanding when I get to the dust collection.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

So . . . where do you keep your clutter?

I'm envious of how nice this looks.


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

Brandon, 
If you would have saw this a few days ago you would have seen clutter. I just decided it was time to tidy up.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice shop. For a split second, I looked at the second pic, and thought - This dude's got a dang Delta garage door opener?

Then I realized it was your air cleaner.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice shop! Have you blocked off the bottom of the garage door, or is that board there just temporarily?


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

This is very similar to a shop I had for years. I was able to maximize that space. Seriously, I moved from there into a 3700' space and didn't buy any new tools. So I would love to share the ideas that "maximized" that shop, and I love the idea of the compact space. It already looks really great. One of the things that helped me was the garage door, table saw set up. Looks like you have that one. Material can be staged at the door and go right to saw. Here is one thing I would change. I realized in my shop that the rt side out feed of the has a shadow created by how far the fence slides. by kicking the saw over this is an excellent place for your "saw bank" I also elevated my saw bank higher than the table saw out feed allowing sheet goods to slide under (about the only thing you'll rip at full width. I then used cantilever shelving on that wall to store rips and boards in the unusable footprint above and below the sawbank and out feed. That would free up all the wall where your saw bank is for other tools and an assembly table. Some have used there out feed table as assembly, but your set up is large enough to have one separate. I like the downdraft in the sawbank idea. That means ripping, sanding, and assembly on a table could happen with min interference. wheels of course are a must. Her are some pics…. and as you can see this is right before I moved, so here is what a dirty shop looks like. Ignore the ugly guy in the pics.. that is just me.








This view shows the garage door, saw and back wall. The shelving is over the chop saw bank (your ras bank) and under the bank and outfeed. Yes in a footprint smaller than yours I fit a unisaw with full size fence and a full capacity excaliber sliding crosscut sled.








This for pespective. I had the awning, but it looks like you could get 8' of infeed with the door closed and open it for longer. Fuzzy in the back is all the tools I put in the space where your ras is now. (see list below)








In this you can see on the lower left the storage under the outfeed. the right is the corner of my assm table, and directly to my left is the saw bank, out of view, but you can see where the out feed of the goes over the saw table, and w/o interference. Also, I placed the DC at the corner of the saw to be central. It has a line to the TS, and aline to the cieling that splits to the saw bank, and the bank of tools on the other wall.









on this wall opposite the saw bank (where yours is now) I was able to fit a shaper, edgebander, 13 hole linebore, drill press, planer, and bandsaw. each was on it's own cabinet and rolled out in line with the DC to max out in and out feed. There was also a door on each end of this wall, but I had 10' either side. That also meant I only had to have one 220 and 110 dedicated circuit and they all shared the same DC at that position. use that trash can on the left as a reference.









This shows the work table. It had wheels and a bottom shelf for more storage, and was the same height as the TS out feed to "combine" them for really big projects. To my right in this pic is the saw bank. Once again I wish I had a pic of that. I learned for efficiency that having a dedicated saw bank, without other tools was better than too many tools in that bank. That is how I ended up with all the others on the other side of the shop. Also that not having to use the TS outfeed or saw bank, as an assm table was always efficient. to go back and trim this and that. If you like these Ideas pm me and I will try to sketch up a floor plan and elevation of my old shop. or help more with yours.


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

Joey thanks for all the info, Always good to have constructive criticism. Part of my thinking is to someday add a Festool track saw to my collection and rip big sheet goods in the other side of the garage on saw horses. I do this now with just a rigid circular saw. I really wanted to keep the feel of an open floor space. One thing I am dealing with is the garage foundation as it sticks out from the wall approximately 4-6 inches. I am trying to put tools that and things to sit over that for maximum space. I am trying to figure out if I want to build a flip cart for a bench top planer and some type of sander under that. One thing I am finding in a smaller space ((my last space was 24×30) so I am going down also.) but feel this place is much more enjoyable to work in and also forces organization.

I do like that sliding table on your saw how did you like that


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

If you look at my workshop you will see it in the new shop. I love it…it has a 60" capacity with the fence up front and 34" in the back. And has stops up to 98" You would not need the fest tool… you can cross cut first to break sheets down. If you are going to do a lot of sheet work it is the best bang for your buck on the market. But it does have a big permanent footprint. But I found ways to store a lot underneath. One of my favorites was a flip planer attached under the side out feed of a TS. That way you use the same in and out feed as the TS and DC. One thing about my small shop is it was packed full, so open it was not.


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

I would like to see that planer setup


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

great shop!

i wouldn't know how to act not having to move stuff around from one place to another to get any work done.

actually working on a plan to re-do my shop with an outfeed/assembly table and a ms station.


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

Elizabeth that is just a sheet of 1/2 MDF I will be using for an upcoming project.


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

More updates. I added drawers and blade storage to my table saw wing. And also built some storage for my planer. See pictures.


----------

